# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  New Ryan "Bench Monster" Kennelly Interview

## Seanzilla HCPL

"The Responsibility of Turning the Sport Around is Up to the Magazines, the Websites and the Promoters."

Ryan "Bench Monster" Kennelly

Interviewed by Sean Zilla Katterle
To read the whole interview please visit

http://www.houseofpain3.com/wlsnews/index.php

Topics Covered Are:

How he dieted from 345 pounds bodyweight down to being 300 pounds (lean) 24/7.

Why he's working to push his 308 class shirted bench record past the 1,000 pound mark.

The importance of powerlifting (as a sport) focusing on winning meets by putting up quality lifts.

The effects heavy squat and deadlift training can have on your competition bench (good and bad.)

The 700 pound contest raw bench club.

To read the whole interview please visit

http://www.houseofpain3.com/wlsnews/index.php

----------


## powerliftmike

thanks for keeping us updated Sean. Benchmonster is the best!

----------

